# Am I too big for a pony?



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't know to much about judging the right height but I have heard on here that It would depend alot on if he is thick or thin. Also you should not weigh more than 20% of your horse. I hope I got this right. Please feel free to correct me someone if I am wrong

PS..... holy crap your tall for a 14 year old lol:lol:


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Depends on the horse, maybe go see and take a picture on his back that you can look at and ask for opinions on? I'd think maybe... I'm 5'6" and I get away with my 15.1 horse because he's wide. My roommate rides a 14.(something) mustang and fits well but I think she's 5'5 or 5'4?


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a 12.2HH pony and im 156cm I'm 12 and weigh 40 kilos. And my pony Milly(me and her jumping as my avater) do just fine. But sadly I have to sell her as I am moving onto a bigger 14HH horse


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

It depends on what you plan to do with her.

At 14 you are still going to grow, and I would say you might be fine for now but it wouldn't be long before you outgrow her. Being you are pushing the max for her now.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm 5' 7", 117 pounds or so and My horse is 14.2hh. He can hold me just fine and do everything with me. Your legs just dangle a bit  edit: I'm also 14 but my foot hasn't grown in over a year and a half so I think I'm about done growing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Agree with the previous posters in that it depends on 1.) the build of the pony and 2.) what you plan to do with it. 

Have you ridden the 13.3 pony? Did you feel comfortable? Could you get your leg on her easily and comfortably? Did you feel balanced? Did the pony seem to have trouble carrying you - was she still forward and willing? 

5'9" and 13.3 could work if the pony is very sturdily built and well balanced, and you're doing mostly trail/pleasure riding. Otherwise I'd say probably not.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My friend's boyfriend is around 5' 8'' (maybe around 140 pounds) & he rode a 14hh mare for the longest time lol but she did great - no problems other than the fact that she was a bit of a nut-job.
I also owned a pony, 13.3hh (just sold her this spring) & she had several different people on her from me (5'2'', 110 pounds) to the father of the girl who owns her now & he's close to 6 feet!
At 14 you will grow a little more in height, but not a significant amount. We girls stop growing alot sooner than boys lol


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I would say it depends on the build of the horse, but still you may look disproportionate. I'm almost 6'0" tall and about 215lbs, and I ride a 14.3 hh QH, here are some pictures. Keep in mind that she is still gaining weight and muscle, and looks much different now. When I first got her I was contemplating selling her because I looked way too big, I'll have to get some new pictures of me on her now to compare the difference.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I def. agree it depends on the build of the horse. I rode ponies pretty much my whole life until I got my 15 hand Mustang. My Paint is 15.1 and he seems tall to me..lol but I am short. I often have the problem of my short legs cueing the horse correctly.
Mustangs are pretty sturdy horses, depending on what kind of riding you plan to do I wouldn't think you would have a problem. It is kinda hard to say though without us knowing you or the horse you plan to buy. I agree with maura about riding her and feeling comfortable as well as the pony being balanced and willing to move forward.

BTW: mliponoga, the horse in the pic that you are riding is a beautiful color : )


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

RadHenry09 said:


> BTW: mliponoga, the horse in the pic that you are riding is a beautiful color : )


Thanks! She's in foal to a horse the same color as well


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

thank you all for the advice  ok, first I would like to say that I am not going to grow anymore, my growth plates are closed (says the wrist doctor. & I went to go see, rode her, she had no problems at all. i also found out that the woman who trained her is the same weight as me,& tested some of her "heavy duty" friends on her, so the mare had no problems carrying me. sooo I fell in love, and the mare (Roxy) is currently in my backyard getting acquainted with my gelding (who is now my mothers, and staying with us). as for her build, she is EXTREMELY thick. i thought she was fat at first 

& mliiponoga, your horse is GORGEOUS

this is a picture of her:


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

I was much taller than everyone else at 14 and I didn't grow another millimeter and gradually everyone else caught me up!

It's down to the breed of horse, from the photo you've shown I think you will be fine. As long as you both feel comfortable when riding I'm sure you will have fun! Make sure you keep us posted on how she is settling in


----------



## horsegirl15 (Mar 16, 2010)

I dont think you're too big. Ive ridden a 13.3 hand Halflinger pony and im 5'3 and weigh just as much as you do. He was alot of fun to ride and a mustang is a good choice. I've ridden the one at my barn alot and she's 14.1 but fine riding her. But it also still depends on what you are planning on doing with your horse


----------



## horsegirl15 (Mar 16, 2010)

oh yeah forgot to mention i'm 16 ^^^


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

lol she's settling in pretty well, she's very silly. she stuck her nose out to my mother's gelding, and when he returned the gesture she pinned her ears back & snorted. I suppose that's her way of telling him to stay away  and again, thank you all for the advice!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you will be fine for now. It's just a matter of are you going to grow more. I am not a normal person in the fact that I stopped growing at 15 (I've been 5'2" for two years now) If you are still growing, you may want to consider looking for a horse in the meantime, while you have the pony.

And milponoga, I absolutely LOVE grullas!!! And she isn't a bad lookin' mare either. If you horse comes up missing....she won't be in Illinois. I garuntee she will not be here with me.


----------

